
Asteroid strike made 'instant Himalayas' - danielmorozoff
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-38019604
======
danielmorozoff
Here's the science paper:
[http://science.sciencemag.org/content/354/6314/878](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/354/6314/878)

